# Arkansas Intelligence Summary 28 FEB 2022



## goatman5000 (Jan 14, 2022)

*28 FEB 2020 Intelligence Summary
Sources and current reporting available at ArkansasIntel.com

Covid is Beating the Authoritarians*
Germany will end most Covid restrictions on March 20th.

Ontario, Canada’s Premier, Doug Ford, spoke about Covid and the pandemic policies: “Everyone’s done with this, like, we are done with it. Let’s just start moving on, cautiously. The world’s done with it, let’s just move forward… We also know that it doesn’t matter if you have one shot or 10 shots, you can still catch COVID-19… We just have to be careful, make sure we wash our hands and move forward.”

California Governor Newsom will drop 95% of Covid restrictions by June 30th.

92 British health care professionals signed an open letter calling for the UK government to investigate the dramatic increase in all-cause mortality for the 15 to 19 year old age group. (Analyst Comment: It's not much of a secret that covid vaccine-induced injury and death counts are much higher than other vaccines. The only questions left to answer is just how bad are the long-term effects and how will the masses respond when they realize they were duped into taking a very dangerous gene therapy? Governments and the fools who supported the vaccine narrative have destroyed the futures of millions of young people.)

Pfizer withdrew its application for emergency use of its Covid-19 vaccine in India after the Indian government required Pfizer to run a domestic trial of the vaccine. (Analyst Comment: They know the vaccine is harmful and that studies will prove it.)

Former NYC Mayor and 2020 presidential candidate Michael Bloomberg published this statement in an editorial: "I continue to believe that a healthy and vibrant Democratic Party remains essential to beating back the Republican Party's dangerous turn toward authoritarianism and its tolerance for election subversion. But I am deeply concerned that, absent an immediate course correction, the party is headed for a wipeout in November, up and down the ballot."

A prominent member of the UK group SAGE, which recommended lockdowns for Britain, admits, “we knew from February [2020], never mind March, that the lockdown would not solve the problem. It would simply delay it… There was never at any stage, even by the following year, any form of analysis of the harms caused by lockdowns… Were they even considered? I haven’t seen any evidence that they were and that is very, very troubling.”

A German health insurer is reporting its data does not match government-reported vaccine injuries, showing 7x the reported quantity of vaccine-induced incidents.

New York City to end school mask mandates and proof of vaccine for indoor venues.


*The Revisionism is Underway*
Dr. Scott Gottlieb, former FDA Commissioner, now says trusting the CDC was a mistake. (Analyst Comment: This is great news. Some of the biggest proponents of radical public health measures are trying to walk back or revise their positions. They are now on the defensive as even they recognize that Covid narrative they helped create, is falling apart. Someone will get the blame for this, and most of these lifelong bureaucrats are smart enough to see they don’t want to be the one. Expect to see much more revisionism and finger pointing in the near future as the rats try to claw their way out of the sinking ship.)

Scotland has stopped publishing Covid hospitalization and death data because it’s driving skepticism of government narratives.

The CDC has admitted to withholding the majority of Covid-related data it has collected during the pandemic because it might be interpreted as evidence that vaccines are ineffective.

The CDC has announced less restrictive mask guidelines for indoor areas and schools. (Analyst Comment: This revision comes after a leaked internal memo, commissioned by the Democratic Party and produced by Impact Research, said “It means recognizing that the threat of COVID is no longer what it was even a year ago and therefore should not be treated as such—shutdowns, masks, and lockdowns were meant to save lives when there was not yet a vaccine that could do that. Voters know we now have the tools in the toolkit to be responsible in combating and living with COVID—vaccines and boosters to minimize illness, and masks and social distancing around vulnerable groups.” The memo goes on to point out how Democrats need to shift strategy and claim victory over Covid. This is further evidence that the CDC is responsive to political pressure, not scientific reality. It also shows that despite the Great Reset, Democrats are still quite responsive to poll numbers.)


*Some Haven’t Yet Got the Memo*
New York city fires 1,430 workers over vaccine non-compliance.

Italy forces 500,000 Italians over the age of 50, out of jobs for being unvaccinated. Italy’s Prime Minister, Mario Draghi, says “the unvaccinated are not a part of society.”

France has deactivated millions of vaccine passports for those who didn’t get a Covid booster.


*Freedom Convoy*
Sources on the ground are reporting increased police buildup in Ottawa, Canada, near the trucker freedom convoy. (Analyst Comment: This may be just another scare tactic, a setup for a photo opportunity, or preparations for arrests. At this point it is difficult to predict what course of action the government will take. There are signs of significant division behind the scenes that are restricting efforts to crackdown on the peaceful protestors.)

Two key organizers of the Ottawa trucker freedom convoy have been arrested. Several bank accounts of protestors have been frozen. The Canadian Parliament is expected to vote on Prime Minister Trudeau’s emergency measures Monday. Canadian and American media have been doxxing contributors to the freedom convoy Give Send Go campaign, after hackers leaked names of all the donors.

Canada’s Justice Minister, David Lametti, said “Well, I think if you are a member of a pro-Trump movement who’s donating hundreds of thousands of dollars and millions of dollars to this kind of thing, they oughta be worried,” in response to a question about whether supporters of the freedom convoy would have their bank accounts frozen.

Canada’s deputy Prime Minister wants to permanently freeze accounts of people with beliefs they don’t like. Currently, they are freezing accounts under the Canadian emergency acts, but they have announced a push for legislation to make those powers permanent.

The US Freedom Convoy is set to kick off February 23rd in Barstow, California and head for D.C.

Canadian Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau, has revoked the emergency order.


*Black Lives Matter*
Black Lives Matter Louisville contributed $100,000 to bail out an activist who attempted an assassination on Democrat Mayoral candidate Craig Greenburg.

Amazon removed Black Lives Matter Global Initiative from its Amazon Smile program which donates a percentage of purchases to the charity. This comes after BLM has failed to account for tens of millions in spending. (Analyst Comment: This move removed the national / international BLM group. Local Black Lives Matter chapters are still on the platform.)


*Economic*
An FDA inspection of an Arkansas Family Dollar distribution center found product contaminated by rats and bird droppings. Family Dollar has issued a recall for products sold in Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Missouri and Tennessee.

Update: 404 Family Dollar stores now closed as a result of the contaminated product.

The Arkansas Department of Health (ADH) previously identified the signs of rodent infestation and contamination at the Arkansas Family Dollar distribution center, but took no action. The ADH knew about the issue for at least a year prior to the recent recall. Reports indicate, “Health officials at the time reported that staff at the distribution center said they knew about the rodent issue and that it had been going on for about 60 days. The inspection documents showed that the facility claimed to have hired a pest control company that would service the facility three times weekly to get the issue under control. The documents also indicated that any affected merchandise would not go to stores.”

Envirotech Vehicles is building an electric vehicle plant in Osceola, Arkansas. The company plans to employ up to 800 people over the next decade.

Bunker fuel, used for shipping, is up 7.5% in price from the previous month. (Analyst Comment: This is yet another driver of increased shipping costs and inflation.)

The World Economic Forum released a framework a global digital ID system that collects data for online behavior, purchase history, network usage, credit history, biometrics, names, national identity numbers, medical history, travel history, social accounts, e-government accounts, bank accounts, energy usage, health stats, education, and more. The proposed use of this system is to restrict which users can open bank accounts, carry out financial transactions, conduct business transactions, access insurance, book trips, pass border checkpoints, file taxes, vote, collect benefits and access third-party services. (Analyst Comment: This is the framework that would be necessary to fully rollout the Great Reset agenda. Anyone who does not go along with the narrative won’t be taken to a gulag or executed, they will be completely locked out of society.)

Mortgage applications are down 13.1% week-over-week.

FEMA distributed $16.8 million to Arkansas residents for Covid-related funeral expenses.

An outbreak of avian flu is shutting down poultry production in Kentucky and Virginia. (Analyst Comment: If the disease continues to spread, expect chicken prices to increase substantially, and possible shortages.)

University of Arkansas Economist, Jeff Cooperstein, predicts higher gas prices as tensions between Russia and Ukraine continue.

Arkansas launches $54 million in homeowners assistance. This program is available to help qualifying homeowners avoid defaulting on mortgages and loss of utilities due to pandemic-related hardships.

According to OilPrice.com, the Russian-Ukraine conflict is likely to result in higher prices in five commodities: Aluminum, oil, natural gas, copper, and cobalt. (Analyst Comment: This will affect markets like new home construction, car production, battery production, gas prices and more. Additionally, one commodity missed in this analysis is fertilizer. Ukrainian fertilizer exports will face continued disruption resulting in higher prices. These price increases will be passed onto consumers so expect to see increased prices for many agricultural products including meat, due to higher feed prices.)

A partial outage of Akamai Technologies Edge DNS services resulted in outages to numerous Canadian Banks, Delta Airlines, Costco, American Express and Home Depot. (Analyst Comment: Many stories erroneously reported the outage as a run on Canadian banks. I’ve been unable to independently confirm bank runs.)


*Misc*
The United States jointly runs multiple labs in Ukraine that work with dangerous pathogens. Many of these labs were repurposed Soviet bioweapons facilities. The US government claims the labs are not used for bioweapons.

A few dozen people participated in a pro-Ukraine rally in the Bentonville Square.

Russia says Finland and Sweden could face military consequences if they attempt to join NATO.

CIA allegedly received illegally collected information on Donald Trump’s campaign, from an operative for Hillary Clinton’s presidential campaign. (Analyst Comment: It is illegal for the CIA to operate on American soil or collect information on US citizens. If true, the CIA was violating the law through a third-party.)

US States, including many red states, have quietly rolled out SMART Health Cards, a digital vaccination record system. The system is a collaboration between Microsoft, Salesforce, Oracle, the Mayo Clinic and other partners in health and big tech. (Analyst Comment: Arkansas has not yet introduced the cards. This is how fascism works, if you can’t push something through the government, backchannel it through big business which is working with the government.)

A Finnish minister of parliament is facing up to two years in prison for quoting the Bible. (Analyst Comment: The battle for free speech is raging worldwide. Governments are increasingly punishing people for speech that challenges the narrative or does not conform to their radical ideologies. Now, more than ever, free speech must be defended.)

Emails obtained by the Informed Consent Action Network show coordination between federal government officials and Facebook. This coordination included calls to push certain CDC talking points and a list of groups that the government provided to Facebook, saying “we need to act.” (Analyst Comment: It is unconstitutional for the federal government to censor. They are trying to bypass this by coordinating with the tech companies asking them to censor users and groups on their behalf. This is what fascism looks like - government and big business conspiring for their mutual benefit.)

Idaho advances bill to reverse 1927 ban on private militias.

In an address on violent crime, Little Rock Mayor Frank Scott, Jr., said “we have teenagers who have access to military weapons, ” and “they need to have a job," he said. "We need to keep them busy.”

Arkansas man arrested after hitting and killing a cyclist, then putting the body in the back of his truck and driving away. The incident occurred in Fort Smith.

According to a new poll by Rasmussen, 63% support stricter enforcement of current gun laws opposed to creating new gun laws.

The Department of Justice is suing Missouri over the Second Amendment Preservation act, which “prohibits state and local cooperation with federal officials that attempt to enforce any laws, rules, orders, or actions that violate the Second Amendment rights of Missourians,” according to a statement released by Gov. Mike Parson’s office.

Oathkeeper’s leader, Stuart Rhodes, will remain in jail until his trial.

80 members of the Arkansas National Guard were activated to assist Arkansas State Police during winter storms.

Texas is suing the ATF over the ATF’s attempts to regulate suppressors built, sold and owned in Texas. (Analyst Comment: This will be a very interesting case to watch. Most government agencies in the US operate in states under the commerce clause of the constitution. They have interpreted this clause to allow them to conduct law enforcement for items that are or can be sold and trafficked between states. However, do federal agencies have any jurisdiction over products and activities that are restricted to a state? This is what Texas is challenging. If they don’t, it opens the floodgates to states nullifying federal laws as they will not apply unless the activities extend to cross-state trade or activity. Watch this closely!)

Little Rock, Arkansas will light up bridges in the city in support of Ukraine.

White County experienced some of the worst sleet and ice accumulation in the state during the recent storms. The White County Sheriff’s office said they had 46 “unique vehicle accident calls on Feb. 23, four yesterday and two as of Friday morning at 10 a.m.”

40 to 50 animals died after a barn in Austin, Arkansas caught fire. The barn housed animals ranging from prairie dogs to lemurs as part of a petting zoo.[/I]


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Who decided there was any Intelligence in Arkansas?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Who decided there was any Intelligence in Arkansas?


Ouch... I hope Arkansas has a good burn unit.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We have a branch of the clan trying to get em smartened up twixt Beebe and Cabot. Not sure why they cant learn coleslaw aint good on chili dogs. It seems pretty Elementary to the untrained eye.


----------

